

Car quality - the shift from mechanical to software-based - aarghh
http://www.economist.com/science-technology/displaystory.cfm?story_id=15560827

======
Oxryly
The move to software control of things puts Toyota and other Japanese
manufactures on a level playing field with everyone else -- no one can seem to
produce bug free software.

Of course, it becomes a much more acute problems when lives are on the line.

